# Has anyone had a hot escape?



## python kid (May 30, 2007)

was just thinking about snakes escaping from there vivs and came across
this part of the forum and my qeustion is


Has anyone had a hot escape,did you ever find if so how,did you have to alert police and near by neighbours 

is there a law or something if a hot escapes you have to tell police 
there probs is but im dont know a thing about hots lol


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

to be honest, i dont think many would have one escape, they would be under lock and key, more than any other snake, then they would most likly be in a seperate room


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I think they have to have really secure tanks and a room any way before they get a licence to keep them.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have read on venomdoc about people that have had hots escape and loose in there houses, seems a bit careless to me. its one thing them escaping in a locked sealed room which is still a bit careless, but to have one on the loose in the house is insane.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah that is a bit mad...


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

That's why things like the DWA licenses exist, so they can make sure you're taking adequate measures to keep them secure (and so if one escapes and wreaks havoc they know who it belonged to so they can kick some a$$)


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I know of a guy who had a hot escape but it couldnt get out of the snake room. He found it in the end.
Was a hatchling. Still makes you watch your ankles when your in there though :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I know someone who had a WDB escape (pushed out a vent) but was still in the rep room. He was lucky with that one as it was hiding behind the door and he was walking in and out doing all the water changing!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I know of a chap who kept WDB. This did not escape. The story is he went out for a few beers as we all do and went home but when his wife went down in the morning he was a sleep on sofa and a WDB was on rug in front of fire lol I bet he [email protected] himself lol Yes he got it out while drunk and fell a sleep NUMPTY...


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

*hots escaping*

I know i`d sh** myself if i thought one had got into my house even though i love em`, but in their right place.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

doubt it will ever happen if your a good enough keeper to have the DWA liicense


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

DragonKeeper said:


> doubt it will ever happen if your a good enough keeper to have the DWA liicense


Keeper competence has nothing to do when getting a license. It's there to protect the general public and that's it.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

DWA doesnt mean your a good keeper. It just means that when you were visited you had the correct set up.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

alright i see, i dont know much about it


----------



## jonosd (Sep 4, 2007)

i was gonna say any jockey can get a dwa really, hopefully very few have had dangerous animals escape!

i was told when i lost my boa under the garden shed if i didnt recapture it within 12 hours i had to inform the local authorities that there was a boa on the loose. made me laugh as he was only a yearling but the woman on the phone was being deadly serious


----------

